# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Some Puntius shots...

## AQUASAUR

So, I had planing to begin some new threads since the loooong time...but there is not enough free time always...
Anyway, here is one new...and let me begin with some of my favorite Barbus:

*Barbus Denisonii (Red Line Torpedo barb)*


Its always nice to see them schooling and playing...





Here is one Handsome Guy how looking more closer...

----------


## luenny

Cool! Always wanted to see these barbs in planted tank but didn't have a tank to keep them. Nice shots!

----------


## ranmasatome

that last shot is simply  :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done: 

awesome exposure.

----------


## Aquaculture

Nice shots. Though for a moment I thought you're into cars too... there's a company that modify Mercedes called Brabus too.  :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thanks!

----------


## benetay

Thats a nice series of excellent shots!

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers!

----------


## hwchoy

the last shot is perfectly posed  and I still wonder how you get the transparency, is it some curve pulling you did in photoshop?

note that this fish is _Puntius denisonii_ as the genus _Barbus_ is generally used for european and african cyprinids (I will edit the title to reflect it, unless you intend to add some african or european Barbus). also don't spell the specific name with uppercase.

----------


## trident

simply awesome  :Well done:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!
I got these Fellows in some of my Discus/Tetras/Rainbows tanks (200-500liters)
There are youngaround 10cm. long now, but their colors are really stunners!
And They change that color nuance permanentlysometimes look more golden
sometimes more greenishand always faster than torpedo
Im planning to get a high quality video camera from a friend soon and make a video clip about

Here are two more shots:

----------


## AQUASAUR

A couple action shots of my Albino Tiger Barb:

----------

